# To run away



## maddie87

Olá!

How would one say in Portuguese 'To run away' in the context he decides to run away from home

Obrigada


----------



## Outsider

_To run away from home_ é fugir de casa.
(_A-run-run-run-run_...  )


----------



## maddie87

thank you

so would this be correct for 'he decides to run away from home'

_ele decide fugir de casa_

?


----------



## Outsider

Correctíssimo.


----------



## FranParis

Não concordo. E incorrecto fugir de casa!  

Bem, em certos casos dà-se-lhe o desconto...


----------



## Outsider

Como se diz em francês "fugir de casa", Fran?


----------



## FranParis

S'enfuir de la maison, se tirer, se faire la belle, se carrapater, mettre les bouts, prendre la poudre d'escampette, etc..


----------



## Outsider

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Macunaíma

Em inglês, têm um verbo específico para fugir de casa com o amante ou o namorado: to elope.


----------



## FranParis

e em franglês também dizemos: to elope avec une salope..


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

FranParis said:


> e em franglês também dizemos: to elope avec une salope..


 tu m'as fait rire, Fran! Mas isto seriam os pais do garoto, não é? Bah, "cada quem escolhe"...

Em espanhol, poderia ser 
"Rajarse de la casa" (vulgar) 
"Tomárselas con un(a) quía de la saca" quía= tipo/a, saca= "casa" na gíria chamade de vesre, ou revés (vés-re) onde se inverte o ordem das sílabas. Isto sería bem regional, de Buenos Aires
Mais "neutro": "Escaparse de la casa con (alguien)"


----------



## jazyk

> Em inglês, têm um verbo específico para fugir de casa com o amante ou o namorado: to elope.


Muito bem lembrado. E depois dizem que brasileiro é que é malandro. O que se pode dizer de uma língua que tem, além da já pontada, um verbo que significa _fingir-se de doente para não ter de ir trabalhar_: malinger.


----------



## Leck

Hey!

É bom lembrar que TO ELOPE carrega a idéia de casamento secreto. Outros são RUN OFF WITH SB / RUN AWAY WITH SB lembrando traição.

Cheers!

Take care!


----------



## Lusitania

jazyk said:


> Muito bem lembrado. E depois dizem que brasileiro é que é malandro. O que se pode dizer de uma língua que tem, além da já pontada, um verbo que significa _fingir-se de doente para não ter de ir trabalhar_: malinger.


 
Bem, será uma sindrome? Acho que sofro disso 

Bom, em português fugir de casa é fugir de casa. No Algarve antigamente ouvia-se a expressão "ela foi roubada" ou seja, a mulher era mais considerada um objecto que um homem "roubava" ao outro. Apesar de ela não ter saído nada contrariada.

Na etnia cigana também se utiliza esta expressão entre os casais jovens quando desejam estar juntos.

Quantas formas existem em Francês para se fugir...


----------



## FranParis

Lusitania said:


> ...
> Quantas formas existem em Francês para se fugir...


 
Ainda tenho algumas na reserva...

Filler, se tailler, se barrer, prendre la tangente, etc...

ou então:

s'absenter subrepticement avec la délicieuse complicité de sa bien-aimée...


----------



## Lusitania

Tem alguma explicação? Vocação para a fuga? Necessidade de se escapar?


----------



## FranParis

Nunca pensei nisso do ponto de vista freudiano..

Mas prometo que vou fazê-lo.


----------

